# Skinny Uakarii



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

So about 4 days ago my uakarii were all fine and chubby and then I didn't see one of the females for 1-2 days and then when I did see her she was really skinny! She might have been gravid and laid eggs but don't want to lose her so please help me! What methods do you guys use to fatten up frogs quickly? I've heard of fruit fly larvae... How do you "harvest" them? I want to put her in a separate container, how do capture them without harming them? The only thing that I can think that could have done something is that I put in a banana slice to attract fruit flies and it got moldy... Please help!

PS- The other 2 are fine...

-Alex


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Alex: Termites are also good to boost weight, although a bit hard to find. Was there any reason the frog could have been stressed causing a parasite overload? I normally treat the frogs that exhibit the type of weight loss you describe for parasites along with an appetite stimulant and so far they all recovered within 7-10 days. I'm at work and can't put my finger on the drops I use but I ordered them from Dr. Fry. Hopefully others will chime in with the compound name.

Good luck
Brian


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

The thin frog would probably do better if it were housed by itself.Provide it with areas where it will feel secure.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

BR5 said:


> Alex: Termites are also good to boost weight, although a bit hard to find. Was there any reason the frog could have been stressed causing a parasite overload? I normally treat the frogs that exhibit the type of weight loss you describe for parasites along with an appetite stimulant and so far they all recovered within 7-10 days. I'm at work and can't put my finger on the drops I use but I ordered them from Dr. Fry. Hopefully others will chime in with the compound name.
> 
> Good luck
> Brian


Are you referring to metronidazole (Flagyl)? If so, it is actually not an appetite stimulant but functions by killing off a wide variety of protozoa inhabitants of the gut of the frog (but not coccidians). If there is an overgrowth of those protozoa, the frog can demonstrate reduced appetite but this can only be confirmed in a fresh fecal sample. Typically those protozoans are often commensual organisms and do not harm the frog (and in theory can help with digestion). 

There are multiple factors that can cause a frog to lose weight quickly and in no particular order (and certainly not all inclusive)

1) vitamin deficiency
2) parasite infection (or super infection particularly of hookworms or lungworms)
3) coccidian infections
4) protozoal overgrowth
5) severe stress (which could be compounded by one or more of the above issues) 
6) infection(s) bacterial, fungal or both (possibly combined with the above)
7) impaction

Typically a frog can go for a significant period of time without feeding (often two weeks or more) showing little or no weight loss. Rapid weight loss means that the frog's metabolism is running faster than normal as an attempt to cope with one or more issues. 

As Bill noted, seperating the frog is a good start. Making sure the frog is feeding (as some vitamin deficiencies can prevent prey capture), and getting at least one and preferably more than one fecal checked would be the best. A fresh fecal is really needed for a good check for protozoans, so if you can get a local vet to read it, that is ideal since they can die off or encyst which can make determining an overgrowth difficult for the person reading the fecal if there is too much of a lag time between collection and reading of the fecal. 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

How do you go about capturing the frog to separate it? Clear plastic tubing?

Alex


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would use moistened hands and either prod it into the other hand or prod him into a small container.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Got her in the container... She was in a film canister and I just trapped her then put her in the quarantine tank and took out the film canister afterwards. Should I get flagyl and treat her just to see if it helps?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Well this might help a little... I took the heating pads off the tank cause it was getting too warm. I just put a heating pad under the tank and the frog immediately went over to warm side and has been over there ever since...

Alex


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

No you should not use it just to see if it helps. As Ed said protozoans are usually commensual organisms with the frogs. If it doesn't have an overload of them you could wind up making digestion difficult for it.

I'm confused. Are you saying you put the heat pad in the temp tank and he is using it? How hot was the other tank?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

The other tank was 72-74 and the quarantine is 76-78. Just putting info out there...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If it is actually attempting to use the heat pad to thermoregulate that can be an indication of an infection of some sort. I strongly recommend getting at least a quick fecal check on the frog. 


Ed


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Well the thing is, I haven't seen it eat yet and all it has been doing is sitting there. If it does poop, can someone give me contact info for Dr. Frye? 

Thanks,
Alex


PS- Will let you guys now how she is doing in the morning...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ExoticPocket said:


> Well the thing is, I haven't seen it eat yet and all it has been doing is sitting there. If it does poop, can someone give me contact info for Dr. Frye?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alex
> ...


A fecal that is mailed isn't going to provide the same level of detail as to fauna levels as one that is read the same day (ideally in hours) of being collected particularly since dendrobatid fecals tend to be small. There are 18 ARAV vets in Maryland. See ARAV


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

It will run about $18.00

[email protected]


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Those temps are in no way too high or low. I agree with Ed, get a fecal sample to a local vet.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

So,hows the frog doing-what was the verdict ?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

The fecal turned out to have nothing in it. The frog was weak and only eating a little and then I went on a 3 week vacation to England. Then there was that huge storm that knocked out the power for 5 or so days. The frog didn't survive that heat wave. The temps got up to around 83-86 in the frog room and thats what I think killed it. Good news is that all my other frogs are fine...

-Alex


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ExoticPocket said:


> The fecal turned out to have nothing in it.


Did you mail the fecal?



ExoticPocket said:


> The frog was weak and only eating a little and then I went on a 3 week vacation to England. Then there was that huge storm that knocked out the power for 5 or so days. The frog didn't survive that heat wave. The temps got up to around 83-86 in the frog room and thats what I think killed it. Good news is that all my other frogs are fine...


83-86 F should not be high enough to kill virtually any dendrobatids....

Ed


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

No. Local vet in gaithersburg. Well if the heat didn't kill it then I have no clue...


----------

